# Do you know of a Lab Rescue in FL that could give Bebe a foster home?



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

poor guy! that is way too long! hope someone opens their heart to him soon!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Somebody find Aqua Clara Canines, she's in FL and has worked miracles for dogs in the past.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the tips Ladies.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think your best bet may be to set up a transport???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

I have never set up a transport before and I've seen so many volunteer transports fail.

If I was going to do a transport I would ask a transport coor. to handle and I believe it's 19 hrs. from Eustis, FL to Akron NY -Black Dog Second Chance Rescue where he has a foster home waiting.

I think Dick Stadler would be the best bet-I emld. him to see if he can do.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't do it now, but I will see if anyone I know can help. That's really sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, Jenna!

You can email me at: [email protected]

or post on the Lab Ret. Forum under Bebe's topic!

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/labx-can-you-t7303010.html


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

If I-75 is on the transport - I can do a leg anywhere from as far south as Perry or Unadilla, GA, to Atlanta, GA.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous1*

Jealous1

Thank you for your offer but at the moment the Weim Rescue hasn't agreed to him going to NY. They are trying to find BeBe a foster now.


----------

